# FOTD with Gleam and my beloved Primpin' Golden Kitty again!



## PrettyKitty (May 8, 2005)

Gleam is brighter than that.


----------



## user2 (May 8, 2005)

Jeez I love my Gleam as much as you do! You can never go wrong with it!


----------



## jennylopez1010 (May 8, 2005)

moonstone looks great on you!


----------



## Juneplum (May 8, 2005)

omg PK! your hair is FABULOUS!!! i LOOOVE itlong like that! makeup as always = PERFECT! LOVE the lips!!


----------



## Midgard (May 9, 2005)

Looks so beautiful! I love the longer hair!


----------



## obsessed_girl07 (May 9, 2005)

Gorgeous as usual!


----------



## Chelsea (May 9, 2005)

gorgeous


----------



## haute_couture_yourself (May 9, 2005)

gorgeous!
you can make the simplest look look FANTASTIC!
your brows are AMAZING!!


----------



## DeweyAnn (May 9, 2005)

Wow, you always look so pretty and are such an inspiration for me! Thank you PrettyKitty for sharing your wonderful ideas with us!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (May 9, 2005)

Oh so beautiful!


----------



## odium (May 9, 2005)

breathtaking as usual.


----------



## mac_obsession (May 10, 2005)

As always you look fantastic!! I Love your hair long it looks amazing!! Loveeeee the lips!


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 10, 2005)

ops: Thanks a lot!


----------



## joytheobscure (May 11, 2005)

cute  Love your blush


----------



## SOLO x STAR (May 11, 2005)

Pretty as always, PK!


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 11, 2005)




----------



## pinkmilk (Aug 18, 2005)

You look like Rose Mcgowen in this picture!


----------



## user4 (Aug 18, 2005)

Wow... U Look So Classic... Ur Beautiful And This Look Totally Shows It Off!


----------



## pinkrevolver (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm in AWE! :hail:
what brush and method did you use to apply the blush duo? Thanks! XO


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 18, 2005)

It looks great on you! You're gorgeous!


----------



## PreTTyAnGeL (Aug 19, 2005)

lovely as usual!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Aug 19, 2005)

You are my favourite inspiration on this forum, seriously whenever i come on this forum i always look to see if you've posted a new FOTD because you make makeup look so good! (usually other way round for most people) You're so lucky to have perfect skin and features so that all makeup looks beautifull on you.


----------



## hazelinsight (Aug 19, 2005)

very pretty!! i always like your ver natural looks!! i still want you to do that tutorial for your eyebrows!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Dec 3, 2005)

Looks lovely as usual.


----------



## a_parting_gift (Dec 3, 2005)

You are just terribly gorgeous - I love this. I want your bone structure.


----------



## princess_leah (Dec 3, 2005)

Your hair is gorgeous and makeup impeccable.  =)


----------



## KJam (Dec 3, 2005)

You look like a model!


----------



## breathless (Dec 3, 2005)

you look like a model!


----------



## Glitziegal (Dec 4, 2005)

This is so neutral yet looks absolutely stunning on you.  As always your application is perfection personified.  Throw a bit of your talent my way please, you know you can spare a bit


----------



## Vespcat (Dec 4, 2005)

Absolutely fantastic as always! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the lips, you look stunning.


----------



## BuyMeLipGloss (Dec 4, 2005)

ooOoh, sexy.  love your hair!  and your makeup, duh.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 4, 2005)

Wow, the blush looks so much better on you than me!


----------

